# ArcheryLessonsOnline.com!!!



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Nice looking website adam!:thumbs_up


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

*Very Nice!*

Looks good! Good luck with this new venture.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks like a great site that archers of all levels could benefit from.....nicely done :thumbs_up


----------



## BatmanDownUnder (Aug 16, 2006)

*Online archery tutorials*

Great idea mate... hope it works for you! :thumbs_up

AW.


----------



## JohnnyI (Aug 10, 2002)

Went throught the site. Videos, coverage and info all looks really good and well organized.


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*Great*

Great site Adam, looking forward to diving in!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## mouthtab (Mar 19, 2003)

Great job on your new website. This will definitely be a great tool to those who join.-Jeff Fabry


----------



## Archery King (Nov 10, 2006)

*Bump...*

Great Service, Great Guy...Thanks Adam,

Clay:thumbs_up


----------



## shootnAR (Jul 16, 2005)

*Im in!!!*

First impression: 
1. Thourough--not just explained but it has pictures along with video..
2. organized.. each lesson leads to the next..
well worth it!!!
I have shot for 15 years and I learn from everyone I can..this archery stuff is addicting and I strive to get better each year.. We owe it to the game we hunt and I want to pass these fundementals on to my 12 yr old who wants to hit the 3d shoots,spot shoots, and every indoor video shoot in the state!!!!

LA


----------



## Archery King (Nov 10, 2006)

*Bump for the best ...*

Great guy, great service, thank you.

Clayton


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Check Us out!*

We are getting new members DAILY! Come check us out, you will not be dissapointed!!

-Adam


----------



## ALPHA0MEGA (Nov 20, 2008)

Signed up and I keep reading and watching the videos to help in visualizing. Can't wait for everything to be completed!


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

What a terrific idea, congratulations and much success! :thumbs_up


----------



## jenningsman (Apr 23, 2004)

*Archery Lessons on line*

I joined up,i used some of adams techniques,i have changed my grip,like shown in the lessons,i feel more steadier and comfortable.i used to use a trigger release an punched the fire out of it,i tried the release again(carter two shot)and with adams techniques and have not even thought about punching it,i have used his tuning techniques also,and shot an bullet hole in paper,adam has put a ton of info into this lessons,this is a great sight for any archer begginer or advance,super job Adam thanks for sharing those valuable tips i would highly recomend this to anybody Gaylon Blankenship


----------



## shootnAR (Jul 16, 2005)

*Well put!!*



jenningsman said:


> I joined up,i used some of adams techniques,i have changed my grip,like shown in the lessons,i feel more steadier and comfortable.i used to use a trigger release an punched the fire out of it,i tried the release again(carter two shot)and with adams techniques and have not even thought about punching it,i have used his tuning techniques also,and shot an bullet hole in paper,adam has put a ton of info into this lessons,this is a great sight for any archer begginer or advance,super job Adam thanks for sharing those valuable tips i would highly recomend this to anybody Gaylon Blankenship


+2 for me too. I will second that. It is well worth the money and it is like having a coach right there along the way.Responds to questions very promptly..I am completely satisfied. 

LA


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*online Lesson's*

Dang it I wish I thought of that and make money at it too!


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

viperarcher said:


> Dang it I wish I thought of that and make money at it too!


ViperArcher,

Are you an instructor by chance? If so, let's talk...

-Adam


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

whats your question Adam?


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

viperarcher said:


> whats your question Adam?


I was just curious if you provided instruction in your local area? I will PM you..


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

adam Guggisberg said:


> I was just curious if you provided instruction in your local area? I will PM you..


I do coach in my local area! Also pleased to say that I have helped alot right here on AT!


----------



## jenningsman (Apr 23, 2004)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## jenningsman (Apr 23, 2004)

*Archery Lessons on line*

Ttt


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

We are getting GREAT feedback from our members about their rapid improvements after joining the website & working thru the kinks in their equipment setup, form, shot execution, and mental game!

Keep the new members coming our way! 

-Adam


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

That really is a neat looking website. Might have to give it a trial run and see what is all there. What coaching credentials do you guys have?


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

You can read a short Bio about us here. http://www.probowtune.com/about.html

-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks to all of my members for making the website such a huge success so far!!! We have only been live since Dec 12th & our membership base is well beyond where I hoped to be at this time. Thank you for spreading the word, and thank you for your support! 

-Adam


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

I signed up to take a look around and there is a lot of good info in here. The videos really help deliver the message. You guys put it together quite well and the format is easy to follow.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

mtmedic,

Glad you are enjoying the website! :thumbs_up We are getting new members every day with glowing reviews!!!

-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*New lessson*

I will be posting a new lesson on Bow stablization within the next week!

Hoyt specfic Cam timing & bow tuning info, as well as Mathews specific timing & tuning info is in the works.

-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Russel Payne Interview*

I just received a completed interview from Russell Payne, Hoyt Pro staff shooter. Russell recently took 2nd place at the Iowa Pro Am in the Mens Pro Freestyle division, and he is on a roll!

Should be posting this in the next day or so. 


-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Waiting on a few updates & then I will be posting the Rusell Payne interview for public access!

-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Interview with Hoyt Pro Russel Payne*

Article has been posted for public access!!

It can be found at ArcheryLessonsOnline.com under *Public Access Guest Articles. *

-Adam


----------



## pastorsteve (Apr 11, 2006)

*Best Info*

The Archery Lessons Online is by far the best info I've come across in my short time of shooting. I devour information on whatever hobby I get into and have read countless articles/ books on the discipline of archery and Adam's sight is incredible for helping one shoot better. I feel like I have made huge strides in "not learning bad habits" and learning proper form from him. I know I'll have some refining to do with a coach sometime, but I'm telling you, it is great info, pics, videos, personal one on one q&a.... Awesome stuff....


----------



## strait shooter (Dec 5, 2006)

*Some results for you adam.*

Adam,

I am starting to get used to my Ultra Elite that you set up for me. I have been shooting it at the past few 3-d tourney's.

I am happy to say that after practicing what you preach I shot a 310 (30 target, ASA format) two weeks ago, and a 302 last weekend winning the bowhunter class both times. Thanks for the info and advice.

Casey Chaloupek


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*New Lesson posted this week*

Great news Casey!! Thanks for touching base.

I posted a new lesson on Stabilization several days ago in Section 7. 

-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

I have gotten quite a few new members in the past week. I hope everyone is enjoying the site!

If you are not yet a member, you will not regret joining the site... 

-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

If you are interested in improving your archery game, you cannot find a more detailed isntructional website anywhere!!

-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*On the lighter side.*

Now for something off subject... I felt really bad about this yesterday.

I finally had the chance to get outside & shoot my new Hoyt Vantage Elite with my X10 Pro Tours. I convinced a friend to try shooting some arrows with me at 70 meters. He was shooting his 3-D setup. I heard a WHACK on one of my shots & I told him "Man I hope I hit your arrow & not mine"... ha ha 
:shade:
-Adam


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*A+*



adam Guggisberg said:


> If you are interested in improving your archery game, you cannot find a more detailed isntructional website anywhere!!
> 
> -Adam


Adam, you do have an excellent instructional site! It has helped me tremendously!


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Moving this thread back to the top. 

We are the 1 and only Advanced Online Archery instructional website in the world! We have a 24 free trial, so nothing to lose if you are not satisfied with the content of the website. 99% of all members that sign up for the free trial stay members for 3 months or more!!

*www.ArcheryLessonsOnline.com*

-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Feedback*

If you have been, or are currently a member, please post your experience with the website if you happen across this thread! 

Thanks to all my members!!!

-Adam


----------

